# Sold a stolen gun!!



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

:smack:smackRecently my brother sold me a rifle that he'd gotten from his friend's widow.I knew the friend since he was 8 or 10 years old,and knowing the kind of man he grew to be,I didn't have a thought that anything could be wrong.I sold the rifle to a dealer that came to my house to pick it up and before he got out of town he got stopped (speed trap town),the cop ran the #s on the rifle and it had been reported stolen.I had cops at my house at 10 pm asking questions about where I got it.Gave the guy his money back and I reckon everybody's happy.I can say that my brother's friend had no clue about the rifle or he wouldn't have had it.I also will never again buy a used gun without checking the #s.I can do without hassles of that nature.


----------



## lurnin2farm (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats actually something I have wondered about. Is there an easy way to check #'s before you buy?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

lurnin2farm said:


> Thats actually something I have wondered about. Is there an* easy way to check #'s* before you buy?


 
Call your Sheriff and ask if it's entered in the "NCIC"

(National Crime Information Center)


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Something is lacking here. For a speeding ticket there is no way an LEO should have found out there was a gun in the rig let alone be able to run the #'s. Did you get a receipt for confiscated property or is there any possibility that there was a number transposed or you are getting a scam pulled over on you?


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like Policing For Profits Again


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Why did the cop get the serial number from a traffic stop that is very strange, or did the dealer drive strait to the police station and have them run it?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> For a speeding ticket there is no way an LEO should have found out there was a gun in the rig


It could well have been *in plain sight*, and they will almost ALWAYS want to run the numbers on ANY firearm


----------



## doc66 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Cop ran it because the idiot driving the car allowed him to search the car. Pure and Simple. 

When the police ask, always say no.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I gave away a stolen gun about a year ago. I know it was stolen as I took it away from a man who was trying to rob me with it.


----------



## doc66 (Jul 22, 2009)

I should probably add that I was a police officer for a number of years--FTO, Training Officer, SWAT, and all that. I'm not just talking out of a "I hate police" mentality.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

doc66 said:


> I should probably add that I was a police officer for a number of years--FTO, Training Officer, SWAT, and all that. I'm not just talking out of a "I hate police" mentality.


I didn't like it because of that..

It is your Right to say no and make them get a warrant to search your vehicle. I've said no multiple times. They have to have a reason/probable cause in order to search your vehicle. 

Yes I've been held/delayed while they try and convince me or call for a drug dog. But they didn't search my vehicle and I went about my business..

If I get a speeding ticket, then that is my fault and I have no problem with that, but they still aren't searching my vehicle..

I was held over 20 minutes at a DUI check point because I politely refused to answer their questions of; where I was going and where I was coming from. Then they wanted to search my vehicle and again I politely refused..
I showed them my papers I am required by law to show, License, Insurance and registration..

It has nothing to do with disliking or hating the police, it has to do with my Rights, nothing more, nothing less..


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Bought a sweet little .22 pistol from a reputable FFL had bought ammo and guns from before a couple times.

He bought it locally. Kid had stolen it from his dad, dad didn't know, reported it missing and Troopers visited the FFL, and we reversed the deal.

Guess had I run the #, or had reason to give # to someone, it would have turned up.

Beware of NCIC screw-ups. My friend reported a pair of '06's stolen, and then recovered by cops in a bust of a burgulary gang, and returned them to him.

Canadian authorities almost locked him up, when he tried to register them at the border when he was going bear hunting. They were adamant even tho the guns were shown registered in his name, and NCIC showed them as STOLEN, that he was criminal. Lots of fone calls later about 8 hours of
uncertainty, he was on his way but it was touch and go as to whether they would cage him for possession of "stolen guns". NCIC finally took them off.


----------



## Joe.G (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had it happen many times where Ill run a Gun though NCIC and it will come back stolen when in fact it is not, You have to read the Hit's you get very Carefully, If the guns were in plain sight or if the guy said that he was coming from buying guns the officr may check them that is up to the officer.


----------

